# Axle won't go back in trans!



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I have a problem. I was changing the output seal on my GA16DE/Auto 1995 Sentra and now the axle won't go back in it's hole. It seats the first 1/8 in in the splines, but won't compress the snap ring and engage. I have had this axle in and out 3 previous times with little trouble, so I know it fits.I even modded the ring to make it smaller so that it barely protrudes beyond the splines, but still no go- even with my biggest BFH! Any suggestions?


----------



## ALSET (Aug 18, 2005)

I have to ask...are you putting grease on the splines? I also use the grease to hold the ring on center. Another thing to try is to put it in gear and spin the oposite axle a little bit just in case things are a little off in the tranny.
Hope this helps


----------



## rfc_lockhart (Aug 5, 2005)

*just a tap*

get the axle in as far as it will go and line up the joints then give it a rap or two with a mallet and it should go right in. if u have to use a hammer make sure you put the nut on the end so u dont mushroom the threads. have had to use the old persuader on this particular part a few times :banana:

P.S. be sure the splines are lined up by twisting the axle a bit


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

himilefrontier said:


> I have a problem. I was changing the output seal on my GA16DE/Auto 1995 Sentra and now the axle won't go back in it's hole. It seats the first 1/8 in in the splines, but won't compress the snap ring and engage. I have had this axle in and out 3 previous times with little trouble, so I know it fits.I even modded the ring to make it smaller so that it barely protrudes beyond the splines, but still no go- even with my biggest BFH! Any suggestions?


Do you have both axles out at the same time? I know on the older sentras the assembly can spin so the axles will not line up. 
I agree they normally just pop in with a bit of a whack.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

3rd the mallett trick. I get the axle splines lines up (with the axle nut on the end), press in on the axle to take the slop out of the CV joints and give it a few smacks. Works like a charm.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

dont hit the axle harder that "a little tap". ive screwed up some threads whackin the hell out of them


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> dont hit the axle harder that "a little tap". ive screwed up some threads whackin the hell out of them


With the nut on and a mallett this is a non issue!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

wes said:


> With the nut on and a mallett this is a non issue!



yes. true. MAKE SURE the nut is screwed on a lil on the end of the axle so you hammer the NUT, and NOT the threads!!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> yes. true. MAKE SURE the nut is screwed on a lil on the end of the axle so you hammer the NUT, and NOT the threads!!


That and who uses a hammer on such an item? Buy a dead blow hammer or at least a rubber mallett.


----------



## Raul (Sep 12, 2002)

By now you may have done what I did once. I deformed (as in bent) the circlip and had to get a new one. I think I bent it by allowing too much slack in the axle before I whacked it. You have to be sure the circlip is able to move in its grove (so it can find its own center), make sure it is lubed with AT fluid, and then push in on the axle, (no slack) then give it one solid whack (don't go into a wind-up, just a good solid rap, straight in). Wes is right about the dead blow hammer; I have not liked results with rubber mallet, I use a brass hammer. I have used all of them many times, the brass hammer (about 2 lbs, I think) has always given me best results. Striking the nut is always a given, regardless of what you hit with.

Good luck.


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

I haven't had a problem with CV shafts. When I can't get them to just push in and click, I sit flat on my ass. Put both of my feet on either side of the halfshaft (The lip, and don't mess with the rubber boot), then in one fluid motion push the shaft toward the tranny and give a kick with my legs. Get's her everytime. Just be careful when doing it, if you don't watch it you can easily break them!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I use a large mini sledge hammer and an extra axle nut when I do it, but that isn't the issue. I figured out why it won't go in. The axle had started falling out of the trans due to a improper seal ( I got it from Nissan...go figure?) that spaced the axle out 1/2 in from stock. I figured it superceded the original as I got it to work, but I was wrong. So, you can probably guess what had happened: The axle was only seated on the 1/8 in outside the snap ring and the engine torque ( what there is of it) had twisted the end ever so slightly out of position. That's why it won't go in-even with the ring removed. My only solution is to take it back to Autozone where I bought it and try to get a free replacement. Either that, or the $20 one I saw in the junkyard was new and I may just get it if they won't exchange it.

(BTW, Car Quest has the right seal in it's database, Autozone's database says it does but their computer has the part number one digit off and it won't work-don't ask me how I know!)


----------

